# Rachel Rollins continues to be a disgrace..



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

So she essentially gave these people public funds to invest into the community then ended up prosecuting them as Massachusetts DA.. this lady is an absolute joke. 









Here's why Rachael Rollins is recused from the fraud case against Monica Cannon-Grant


Prosecutors allege the well-known local activist defrauded donors of her nonprofit, Violence In Boston -- including the former district attorney.



www.boston.com


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

It’s ridiculous the amount of shit she has been implicated in and nothing is ever done with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Karma is a real bitch.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Good old liberal privilege. She could probably murder someone in the street and get away with it. Remember a couple years back when she flashed blue lights and threatened someone cause they supposedly cut her off in the Peking lot of south shore center? Somehow nothing at all came of that. A friend of mine was the loss prevention manager at the Target in the plaza, and they had Chrystal clear video of the whole thing. Turned int over to investigators but nothing ever came of it. I told him he should have “leaked” it to the news, but he (rightfully) didn’t want to risk his $110k a year security job over it, especially since he lived in NH and she wasn’t really his problem.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

$110K a year for security? Holy hell.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh, now I remember this, it was the South Bay Plaza (Dorchester) not South Shore Plaza (Braintree), but wow.. this lady was incredibly unfit to be a city DA, never mind a Federal DA. 

Despicable behavior. 









Boston 25 investigates allegation involving Suffolk County DA Rachael Rollins


For the past several days, 25 Investigates has been looking into an allegation involving Suffolk County District Attorney Rachael Rollins.




www.boston25news.com


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

Retreat to philly? That just doesn’t sound right to begin with 😂


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Every communist DA installed by Soros’ DNC is unfit but they’re Teflon and they control Silicon Valley’s computers so they’ve withstood recalls thus far. 
This dope got promoted for (I’m not dumb enough to write exactly why so I’ll whisper) artfully impacting crime stats and mostly, touting her parties impotent messaging because she’s a rat descended from rats and chooses to run with rats.
Her shameless incidents have been chronicled. MSM isn’t particularly interested. Yet.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

EUPD377 said:


> Good old liberal privilege. She could probably murder someone in the street and get away with it. Remember a couple years back when she flashed blue lights and threatened someone cause they supposedly cut her off in the Peking lot of south shore center? Somehow nothing at all came of that. A friend of mine was the loss prevention manager at the Target in the plaza, and they had Chrystal clear video of the whole thing. Turned int over to investigators but nothing ever came of it. I told him he should have “leaked” it to the news, but he (rightfully) didn’t want to risk his $110k a year security job over it, especially since he lived in NH and she wasn’t really his problem.


Target goes through LP Mgrs. like I go through socks. Is he still there?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I wonder if Rachel made any money on the deal.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

I think the funniest part out of all this is of all the places they could have went to they’re like.. “Let’s do Philadelphia”..


----------

